
Ask HN: Are There Any Bitcoin Billionaires Yet? - 11thEarlOfMar
Just a trivia question, but are there any persons who hold US$1,000,000,000 in bitcoin yet? According to CoinDesk[0], the total value of all bitcoin has just passed $40,000,000,000. So it&#x27;s certainly possible. At the current value of bitcoin (2,546.85) that&#x27;s a mere  Ƀ392,641.89.<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coindesk.com&#x2F;data&#x2F;bitcoin-market-capitalization&#x2F;
======
1ba9115454
It would be psychologically very hard to do.

Most people would sell at least part of their holdings after they made
$1million.

------
jrbedard
Those could qualify:

    
    
      - Satoshi Nakamoto (bitcoin creator(s) ~1.5M btc = $3.5B today)
      - Roger Ver (reportedly bought >$1M of btc in ~2010)
      - Winklevii (reportedly owned ~1% of all btc in 2013 = ~$2B now)
      - Ethereum funder(s) (bought >$1M of ether at 2014 crowd-sale @ $0.25, today @ ~$200/eth)
      - Chinese btc/eth mining farm owner(s)

~~~
gtirloni
I don't understand why people buy into Bitcoin. If I want to be part of an
economic scheme where 1% of the people hold 90% of the wealth, I already have
the current global economy for that. I do have a very simplistic understanding
of economics but to me Bitcoin seems like all about speculation (so those that
bought into it trying to make their "tokens" have any value at the expense of
late suckers).

~~~
psyc
The trading aspect is speculation. It has real value though, for example as a
common black market currency.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Satoshi Nakamoto likely. I doubt that any Bitcoin Billionaires would announce
themselves, though.

------
owebmaster
The Winklevoss twin brothers?

Satoshi Nakamoto doesn't exist, it is a cover up.

------
bbcbasic
I imagine some of the theives e.g. mtgox hackers might be.

------
pinewurst
Satoshi Nakamoto

